# Designing and Building a Stand for 125+ Gallons...



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I have recently decided to build a stand that can hould a number of differnet size aquariums. I have decided to do this because I am planning on buying a 125 gallon of bigger aquarium within the next year of so. I also need to build a stand for my 2 55 gallon setups before I have ot move at the end of July so as to make my moving transition easier. Anyhow.

I have decided to kill two birds with one stone by coming up with a stand that will support my future 125 gallon, but will also allow me to display both of my current 55gal setups and save a little space at the same time. I took my design from several different places, starting with *yankz12603*'s thread Dual 55g stand?. I really need some opinions on this design. I'm no engineer, carpenter, or anything like that so I'm not sure how sound structurally this would be.

This is the Front view of the stand frame:










As you can see there is no support in the direct center. I want to leave this out so that I can display one of my 55's on the bottom with the other on top. I'm not sure if this is possible with such a long stand. I'm certain that if a 125 were to be placed on top, then I would have to install a center support.

Here is what the top and bottom of the frame would look like:










As you can see I plan to add more supports towards the center in the back, which is probably overkill but I'd rather be safe that sorry.

This is largely based on this design provided by *venustus19*.

The red 2x4's in my design are analogous to the A's in *venustus19*'s design pictured below, and the aqua colored ones are analogous to the B's . The rest is self explanatory.



















So any carpenters or engineers out there please let me know what you think and please help me any way you can.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Well even though there have been no responses I am going to post a revised version of the plans:

I decided I didn't really need all those supports up top, espcially since I'm going to be using plywood as well. The funny thing is after I finished I started to worry about needing supports under my 55 gallon, and its just so happens that the two suppots I have are 48inches apart, the exact span of the 55.










I then decided the back would get a middle support in addition to the two others, but that would be it.

*Front:*










*Back:*










This is to show what it would look like with tanks on it. I cut the top tank off a little but you get the picture.










From the top:


----------



## yankz12603 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good! dont forget pictures!


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

No problem with the plans.....but do you have plans for all the filteration and such for those tanks and where to put it? Just asking is all


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I think your plan is safe, but a 2x6 on the top instead of 2x4 would give you piece of mind.

Hypothetically a 2x4 is just fine though.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It should work, but I have tried a lot of different stand designs and I think this one below has the most going for it. Nothing can twist or sag even fully loaded, and it's lighter than many other weaker designs that eventually develop a "Leaning Tower" effect. A table saw is nice for some cuts in this design, but a circular saw can make all of them if necessary.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_stand2.php


----------

